# foo2zjs installed, but no laserjet1018 .ppd SOLVED

## lo-jay

ok,

installed foo2zjs. the ./getweb command does not seem to exist on gentoo?

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HP_LaserJet_1020

relevant:  *Quote:*   

> Get extra files from the web
> 
> $ ./getweb 1020 # Get HP LaserJet 1020 firmware file
> 
> 

  ( in my case the 1018 firmware...)

cups tells me i haven't got this file

```
/etc/cups/ppd/HP_LaserJet_1018.ppd
```

where & how could i download the .ppd file?

what i do not get: do i have to install hplip too. cause that never worked in the first place..

cheers

----------

## vasettoo

If you follow http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/INSTALL the ./getweb command needs to be executed in foo2zjs folder from terminal:

```
 $ wget -O foo2zjs.tar.gz http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz

    $ tar zxf foo2zjs.tar.gz

    $ cd foo2zjs

    $ make

    $ ./getweb 1018   # Get HP LaserJet 1018 firmware file

    $ su

    # make install

    # make install-hotplug
```

Then in browser: http://localhost:631 you should pick up correct driver - suggested for your printer HP LaserJet 1018.

I have HP LaserJet M1120MFP and the folder PPD inside foo2zjs has all .PPD files including your model. Also ./getweb command works.

I had to install foomatic-filters prior installing the printer.

----------

## lo-jay

ok, let me see.

until now i just installed with the ebuild.

could i cd into one of this folders an execute the command?

```
# locate *foo2zjs*

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/net-print/foo2zjs-99999999

/usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs

/usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/ChangeLog

/usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/Manifest

/usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/files

/usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/foo2zjs-99999999.ebuild

/usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/metadata.xml

/usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/files/foo2zjs-udev.patch

/usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/files/foo2zjs-usbbackend.patch

/usr/portage/profiles/desc/foo2zjs_devices.desc

```

which one?

cheers again!

----------

## vasettoo

The manual recommends to remove the package in gentoo and install the one from the site - refer to the link in my previous post.

Good luck!

----------

## lo-jay

yep,

that worked - thanks a lot for pointing me into the rite direction!

cheers!

----------

